# Tc Only?



## JRAINERI12 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for your response. I work in the billing department for a Pulmonary group and we do Inpatient/Outpatient billing.

BC and others have been denying us when we bill 94762-26. We looked in the CPT book after we read your response and got totally confused.  

We want to be paid for the professional component only. If we bill 94762 w/o the -26 are we billing globally?

Thank you so much
Jennifer


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't think that 94762 has a professional component.  When I punched this code into our Coding website that tells us what modifiers are appropriate with each code, 26 and TC are not shown. That means they are not to be used with this code.  Anyone else have a comment or something in writing verifying this?


----------



## dmaec (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with mkj2486 - 
94762 is a technical component only.  Modifiers .26 & .TC cannot be used. (per the 2008 RVU schedule)


----------



## JRAINERI12 (Oct 17, 2008)

thank you all for your input, that's what I was thinking, but I don't do as much coding as I was doing in class, now I am billing working my way up to coding. So somethings get pushed in the back of brain, unfortunatly.

Thank you all soo much!

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------

